# Your best moment in cubing?



## Cyrok215 (Sep 28, 2009)

What's your best moment in cubing?

My best moment in cubing is when I figured out how to solve the 5x5 - 7x7 cubes without tutorials. I felt so special as I had only used prior knowledge from 3x3 & 4x4.

So what's your best/favorite/most fun/fantastic/amazing moment in cubing?


----------



## Konsta (Sep 28, 2009)

I almost made a thread like this few days ago. Lazy..

My best cubing moment was in August 2007, when I was in small island on a lake, far far away. I had a cube and Minerva with me and the sun was shining.
It never got better than that.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 28, 2009)

.67 2x2

OR

9.53 3x3 because it wasn't predictable like the 2x2 solve.

OR my first competition solve.

Good times! <- pun.


----------



## fundash (Sep 28, 2009)

(When my PB was 36.18):
I wasn't sure if I really had gotten down to 36.18...but on my next average of 5, my first solve was EXACTLY 36.18..again...i think. Either way is good:

One: I didn't get 36.18 before, but i predicted the future!

Two: I did get 36.18 before, and somehow amazingly repeated my PB

Now of course my PB is 34.11...soooo..ya


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 28, 2009)

That one time when I actually finished a blind solve fully. Too bad I can't actually memorize it. I had to write it down. And still I only solved it once like that. Maybe twice. I can't remember.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 28, 2009)

US Nationals all the way. No, I can't be more specific.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 28, 2009)

first time solving cube without referencing a sheet or a video (dan brown lol). i was so excited i had to show EVERYBODY


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 28, 2009)

first ever sub 15 i flipped out


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 28, 2009)

first ever sub 30


----------



## I_love_cubes (Sep 28, 2009)

My first sub-1 56.87


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 28, 2009)

my first sub-10
9.43 - I broke a lamp in excitement and I have some scars to remember it


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 28, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> my first sub-10
> 9.43 - I broke a lamp in excitement and I have some scars to remember it



Haha, I remember that. You were like: "i need a new lamp now" and I didn't konw what you were talking about untill you used like all caps to tell us you got a sub-10.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 28, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> my first sub-10
> 9.43 - I broke a lamp in excitement and I have some scars to remember it





Mine: First BLD solve.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 28, 2009)

elcarc said:


> first time solving cube without referencing a sheet or a video (dan brown lol). i was so excited i had to show EVERYBODY



That too. That was great. Nothing ever can top when you first solve a cube.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmm....how can I put the first time I solved the cube in words....I can't describe it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 28, 2009)

Mine was probably when I made the "Freaky L Thingy" to solve my first cube on the band trip. The time was 8 minutes, timed with a watch.

"Freaky L Thingy" = F' (R U R' U') (R' F R) y' (U' R' U' R U) y (R U2 R' U) (R U2 R')

I used this to switch the corners on the top (bottom).


----------



## Faz (Sep 28, 2009)

1:16 5x5 @ NZ.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 28, 2009)

Me setting the NZ NR by 0.03 seconds xD
Poor Dene


----------



## Edmund (Sep 28, 2009)

Probably when I went to play paintball at this big event with 100+ people. We had to have a person get to a fort and solve a puzzle. The puzzle was the cube. You only had to do one side but they gave you a clue of which side to do. My friend was going crazy trying to figure out the side and when he turned around I was done. He was like "Holy ****". My team won because of that.


----------



## Faz (Sep 28, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Me setting the NZ NR by 0.03 seconds xD
> Poor Dene



pwnt.


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 28, 2009)

me setting Square-1 NR and beating Forte by .26 seconds


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 28, 2009)

Probably getting my 2x2 NR  Another great one was my official sub 20 OH, that was awesome.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 28, 2009)

My first 3x3 solve. I still have the picture of it solved on my camera phone.


----------



## vincecuber (Sep 28, 2009)

my first sub 30 average of 5 28.xx


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 28, 2009)

Hm, either when I had that double x-cross at Chattahoochee 09, or when i had that LL skip for 9.41.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Sa967St (Sep 28, 2009)

my official 10.21 3x3x3 solve 

edit: my official 22.46 OH solve and my official BLD success were great moments too


----------



## vgbjason (Sep 28, 2009)

about 2 weeks ago i found out how to solve a 4x4 without a tutorial. i was way happy, until later when i discovered i was lucky enough not to have parity that solve. still haven't figured out all my parity cases


----------



## Forte (Sep 28, 2009)

Neo63 said:


> me setting Square-1 NR and beating Forte by .26 seconds



Me setting Square-1 NR and beating Lance by .34 seconds before Neil broke that 

Nah, it was definitely my first BLD success.


----------



## V-te (Sep 28, 2009)

The day my cousin told me that It was impossible to get 21 seconds, So I had a solve for him and did it in 22, Lol. You should've seen his face.

My first NxN's solve, umm.....my first sub 40, first sub 30, first sub 25, Learning full PLL, and of course, overtaking the guy who taught me how to solve!


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 28, 2009)

For me I would have to say the first time I ever solved a big cube blindfolded. It was my first attempt at solving a cube larger than the 3x3x3, and I was solving a 4x4x4 supercube. It turns out that 4x4x4 supercube BLD is actually easier than regular 4x4x4 BLD, but at the time I didn't know that and thought it was the other way around. The attempt was a success, and it took about 5 hours 30 minutes including the memo. I only memorized for about 1 hour and 30 minutes, so the solving phase took me 4 hours. At certain points I felt my concentration starting to wane and I was losing motivation to continue solving, but each time I forced myself to continue. I was using a really inefficient, noobish method, but it worked. When I opened my eyes to a solved cube I literally screamed in excitement! That solve really made me believe that I could do anything I set my mind to.

Chris


----------



## Anthony (Sep 28, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> For me I would have to say the first time I ever solved a big cube blindfolded. It was my first attempt at solving a cube larger than the 3x3x3, and I was solving a 4x4x4 supercube. It turns out that 4x4x4 supercube BLD is actually easier than regular 4x4x4 BLD, but at the time I didn't know that and thought it was the other way around. The entire attempt was a success, and it took about 5 hours 30 minutes including the memo. I was using a really inefficient, noobish method, but it worked. That attempt really made me believe that I could do anything I set my mind to.
> 
> Chris



A few years and a lot of practice later...

Chris successfully solves a 4x4 blindfolded in under 5 minutes in competition, beating the previous WR by over a minute. 
Anything's possible.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 28, 2009)

I had lots of excellent moments: solving the cube for first time, getting sub-60, sub-40, sub-30, sub-20. Figuring out myself how to solve a 4x4 myself, and how to solve 6x6 and 7x7 centers, and then how to solve a 3x3x3x3 (commutators pwning), and a 4x4x4x4, and a 3x3x3x3x3, etc.

But definitely I think the best moment was when I opened my eyes and saw my first succesful bld solve 

Today I had another big moment, another commutator big pwnage. I could solve first-time a square-1 without knowing any method (only how to make the faces be a square). The commutators are really fantastic, just do (0,-1) and then move the square-1 something like what you do in a cube [R2, U L2 U'] and pwn it.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Sep 28, 2009)

My first sub 45, I was with my youth group talent show and decide using f2l plus Dan brown 4ll and i went wild.


----------



## vvtopkar (Sep 28, 2009)

Definitely my first few BLDs. Nothing feels better than taking off that blindfold and knowing those minutes you spent memorizing didn't go to waste.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 28, 2009)

sub-30 using LBL


----------



## Weston (Sep 28, 2009)

id have to say
When I beat Anthony at 2x2.

lol


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 28, 2009)

On August 5, 2009, I did a cubing session. I kept beating my PB single over and over again. My Average at the time was around 38 seconds and I somehow managed to get a sub-20 non-lucky single (19.64 seconds)! It was my first sub-20 and it showed me that I will eventually get it without any problems. Of course, it wasn't until a month and a half later that I beat my PB again (18.55 sec). But somehow I beat it again the next day at school (18.4 seconds). But no one cared (not part of my best cubing moments lol). Nowadays I average around 24 seconds.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 28, 2009)

Solved my first ever 3x3 cube in April 2009. And in a week or two, I'll add solving the megaminx for the first time ever too to the list.

I tried to solve the megaminx in the late 1980's to early 1990's but could never solve the top layer. I actually discovered how to do Fidrich F2L fast by pure luck in solving the megaminx right up to the top layer. But I've totally forgotten how to do it. Damn.

I'll now probalby use beginner F2L or keyhole F2L when solving the megaminx now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2009)

There are so many great moments. My first 7x7x7 BLD was pretty nice, as were some of my crazy multi attempts. Then there was the first Virginia Open, where I got my first 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD competition successes and got to meet Chris Hardwick and Daniel Beyer. Or my first competition, the 2007 US Open, getting my first 3x3x3 BLD competition success.

But probably the best one was seeing my daughter Rebecca solve the 4x4x4 for the first time in competition in Cincinnati. And honorable mention to watching the crowd around the table oohing and aahing as Rebecca was solving Master Magic in Atlanta.


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 28, 2009)

Probably my first "solve" ever, it was really weird to solve the cube.
The second best moment was my PB (29.16), because I average about 36 secounds!


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 28, 2009)

Nailing a sub 10 avg of 12 on 2x2, when my previous timed average was about 17


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 28, 2009)

my first sub 1 with sandwich for 4x4, sub 3 and sub 2 for 5x5, and a 5:55.55 for 7x7 because of the nice digits.

of course, also when I won my first 4x4 competition =P


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 28, 2009)

Definately my first 3x3 blindfolded success. It took about 25 minutes but it was totally worth it, words cannot describe how it felt. 

and getting a 21.10 in my first competition was cool as well.

oh, and meeting AvG was cool too


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 28, 2009)

When i met fazrulz.


----------



## phases (Sep 28, 2009)

When I first solved the cube notes free, too. That was awesome.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 28, 2009)

1st blindfold solve


----------



## Escher (Sep 28, 2009)

probably my 6.35 PLL skip or my sub 11 avg of 12. I was high as a kite after my NL 11.36 in comp...


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 28, 2009)

Official 9.93... or my first BLD... or my 7.67 PLL Skip. But probably the 9.93.
Maybe sub 9 at Cubetcha?


----------



## Novriil (Sep 28, 2009)

Probably when I got my new GOOD cubes.. The first one was prtty bad but then it felt like the best cube ever.. now I know what best cube means


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Definately my first 3x3 blindfolded success. It took about 25 minutes but it was totally worth it, words cannot describe how it felt.
> 
> and getting a 21.10 in my first competition was cool as well.
> 
> oh, and meeting AvG was cool too




My best moment was going to my first competition in Brussels 3.5 years ago. The moment I was introduced to some cubers like Ron, Lars, Joel and Alexander Ooms was the moment I became a speedcuber. That 1 little trip has led to so many other great trips with them and many others all around the world (literally)and really changed my life.

Some of my most memorable moments were
- my first really good FMC results (37 and 33 when I only knew about 10algs)
- getting my 2/2 in multiblind before doing a succesful single blindfolded
- getting my first sub 2 on 5x5x5 (finally)
- getting my sub 20 average with keyhole and 3.5 lll (finally)
- getting 27 moves on FMC (2nd in the world) with a non-lucky, real FMC solve


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 28, 2009)

The joy after taking off the Blindfold and getting my first ever 3x3x3 BLD solve on 10 December 2008.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 28, 2009)

My 56.xx 4x4 average in competition.

On a different note, my worst moment was possibly at the same competition, DNFing a 14.xx square-1 solve


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 28, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> My 56.xx 4x4 average in competition.
> 
> On a different note, my worst moment was possible at the same competition, DNFing a 14.xx square-1 solve



I really felt for you on that one, Simon.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 28, 2009)

Best moment: My first 5x5BLD solve. It was a great feeling.

Worst moment: My 19.00 solve at the Czech Open. It was such an easy cross and I should have gotten like 12 on it, but I was shaking like crap, and I messed up a U-perm. My judge even said "Lol, that was crap." (That was Conor's father )


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 28, 2009)

I have two best memories:

1. The very first time I opened my eyes, and that 3x3 in my hand was solved, totally solved!

2. When i take my blindfold off on Swedish Open, and the 4x4x4 in front of me is solved!


----------

